# Is there a way to lock non-locking swivel casters?



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Quick searches on the web and here have yielded nothing. I bought a lot of harbor freight's moving dollies because of the price but they are the non-locking variety. I was thinking of ways to lock them. Is something I can jam into the wheel to lock them? If not what about locking of the swivel of the front casters pointing front to back and the rear casters pointing left to right? The wheels would still spin but they wouldn't swivel. The thought being the rear casters would stop front to rear movement of the stand and the front casters would stop left to right movement and both would stop the stand from rotating in place. Do you think that would work?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, there is a donut like ring that fits around the caster. Add a bit of cork to the bottom and they stay put.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

years ago I faced the same situation but with bigger wheels (6"),the solution was to drill a small hole in the metal yoke and through the wheel,then insert a pin through yoke/wheel.

Note: attach a small magnet in the area to hold the pin when not in use.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_67025-255-4653095N_0__?productId=3037472&Ntt=casters&pl=1&currentURL=%3FNtt%3Dcasters%26page%3D1&facetInfo=

They're called caster cups.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

You could replace 2 of the non-locking casters with locking ones. http://www.harborfreight.com/material-handling/casters-swivel/3-inch-swivel-caster-with-lock-95356.html


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Several people have posted on LJ their shop made carts that set down onto rubber feet in stationary mode. 
I think for ease of use and quick setup, I prefer double locking casters. On double locking casters, both the swivel and roll are locked with one foot lever.

Good luck finding a solution.


----------



## neverenougftackle (May 6, 2013)

On two of the flat sides of your,,what ever you are trying to hold. Screw one of these to each side, Run a length of allthread into them with a double nut at the top. I riged up a foot from treated lumber with a rubber bottom, at the bottom of the allthread to ack as a foot. Pull your "whatever" to where you need it, take a battery power drill with the appropate socket and with your socked adaptor in its chuck and place over your double nut pull triger lower the foot by using the allthread to the floor. Reverse to raise.
Picture from Google will not transfer~~~it is called a Copper coated Ceiling Plate

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Cramik-Enterprises-3-8-in-Copper-Plated-Ceiling-Plate-2102A/100147731?N=5yc1vZbqewZ6ql


----------



## Dal300 (Aug 4, 2011)

A parking boot type doodad will work well.
Basically it's a chunk of material, built so that it has a side connected to two ends that fit across the front and rear of one wheel.
Put one on two opposite wheels and you have a no go situation.

Then, to get a bit whimsical, ever push a shopping cart down the dried bean aisle in a grocery store?
I guarantee, if you find a dry bean with a wheel, everything comes to a halt…. post haste!


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Drive a simple wooden wedge between the wheel and the bracket.


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

I am glad to see this post. I have 8 of these casters that I removed from a couple of these moving dollys. Some of the solutions mentioned seem like they will work for mine.
Now I have to build something to put these casters on to.

Charlie


----------



## jeffwedekind (Jan 11, 2011)

In theater set building we use push/pull toggle clamps like the one below to lock rolling set pieces. We often can't get to the casters as they're under the piece and we simply put these on the corners.

http://assets.rockler.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/720x720/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/3/2/32103-02-1000.jpg


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

InstantSiv: I'm trying to decide if your idea of 1 set pointing fore and aft, and the other pointing left to right would allow you to move the tool stand at all. But you'd achieve your goal of a stable platform, even if you couldn't roll it anywhere.

Maybe I'm just not seeing this correctly in my mind's eye.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

You could make a few wedges out of scrap. Tap them on told of the wheel.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. After much thought I decided that I'm going to modify the cart and do one of those DIY mobile base things where you just step on a lever and the casters hinge down. I will be moving these carts around at least twice a week so the simplest/easiest way to move the carts would be best. Another factor is that I have the hardware and scrap to do this so it won't cost anything out of pocket.

@Charlie: I'm building dedicated carts for my various machines. I've built one for my pocket hole machine and drill presses. I'm going to build another two for my router table and sanding station.

@runswithscissors: I forgot to mention that locking the swivel would be temporary. Something like a block of wood on a hinge that could fold out of the way when you want to free up the swivel.


----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

I have used jeffs idea several times. two corners is sufficient.


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

InstantSiv, Are there plans or drawings of what your planning on doing or will you just figure it out as you go? It sounds like something I could be interested in. My router table and the cart that holds my osciliting sander have those locking casters. They work ok but sometimes are a pain if the caster turns to the locking part is turned inward. Kind of hard to get at but still, they do work.
Charlie


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Charlie, here is one idea.


----------



## InstantSiv (Jan 12, 2014)

The cart is just 2×4s put together with pocket holes and a 1/2" mdf top. With casters I think the height is 33". Since I would be removing the casters I have modify the cart to add 3" to the height to compensate for the casters.

I studied this lift mechanism for a while. It was very simple to put together and works incredible.









Improved lock version


----------



## Charlie75 (Mar 14, 2012)

Several great ideas here. To me this stuff is fun the make and a heck of a lot les expensive then the store bought kind.
Thanks for the tips.
Charlie


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

These are what I use. with a two rigid/two swivel casters, install it between the two swivel casters. Your workbench will not move. Any good industrial supply store has 'em.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

{ Edit} duplicate post.


----------

